# Problem with new USB Storage Driver in 2.6.9

## NycSmart1

Hi,

 I'm wondering if anyone has a clue how to get the new USB storage drivers to work in 2.6.9. I have a USB 2 hard drive that works fine in 2.6.8, but the driver in 2.6.9 give a fit.   I also checked with my iomega rev drive and get the same, though my flash drive seems to be OK, but now the naming convention is different and is accessible on /dev/ubc.

Thanks,

Stuart

Kernel 2.6.8 WORKS

Log:

Oct 21 20:58:15 asspain kernel: usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 5

Oct 21 20:58:23 asspain kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using address 6

Oct 21 20:58:23 asspain kernel: scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct 21 20:58:37 asspain kernel: Vendor: ST380021 Model: A Rev: 0 0

Oct 21 20:58:37 asspain kernel: Type: Direct-Access ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Oct 21 20:58:37 asspain kernel: SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

Oct 21 20:58:37 asspain kernel: /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Oct 21 20:58:37 asspain kernel: Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct 21 20:58:37 asspain kernel: Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0, type 0

Oct 21 20:58:37 asspain scsi.agent[12416]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:02:07.2/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host4/4:0:0:0

Kernel 2.6.9-r1 Gentoo Dev Sources (and the same from generic 2.6.9) - Broken

Oct 21 21:30:42 asspain kernel: usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using address 4

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: ub: sizeof ub_scsi_cmd 88 ub_dev 1128

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: resid 18 len 0 act 0

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: device 2 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: tag orig 0x3 reply 0x2

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: made changed

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: tag orig 0x4 reply 0x3

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: device 2 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: tag orig 0x5 reply 0x4

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: uba: device 2 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: /dev/ub/a:end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 2

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 4

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 6

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 6

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 4

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 2

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: unable to read partition table

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: /dev/ub/a:end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 2

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 4

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 6

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Oct 21 21:30:50 asspain kernel: unable to read partition table

Oct 21 21:30:54 asspain kernel: ubb: device 4 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Oct 21 21:30:56 asspain kernel: ubb: made changed

Oct 21 21:30:58 asspain kernel: ubb: device 4 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: ubb: tag orig 0x4 reply 0x0

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: ubb: device 4 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: /dev/ub/b:end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 0

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 2

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 4

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 6

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 6

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 4

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 2

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 0

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: unable to read partition table

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: /dev/ub/b:end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 2

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 4

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 6

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev ubb, sector 0

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: unable to read partition table

Oct 21 21:30:59 asspain kernel: usbcore: registered new driver ub -- gentoo-amd64@gentoo.org mailing list

----------

## andrewbarr

The new driver is CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB (Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> Low Performance USB Block Driver). I couldn't get it to work either, but the old SCSI-based driver is still there. If I were you I'd reconfigure my kernel and disable the new driver and use the old one instead. 

I did have problems with the kernel oopsing on USB-storage device removal (with the old driver). [link=http://home.columbus.rr.com/andrewbarr/linux/downloads/scsiglue.c.diff]this[/link] patch fixed my problem.

----------

## DaNIsH

 *Quote:*   

> This driver supports certain USB attached storage devices, such as flash keys.

 

It may not include USB hard drives?

----------

## dsd

it does include USB hard drives, but the driver is still very new and doesn't work perfectly with all devices as you can see. for now, just revert to using the old driver as andrewbarr suggested.

----------

## TheDarkFreeSoul

I had the same problem... usb key (64mb) working perfectly under 2.6.8 and nothing under 2.6.9.

In fstab i've changed /dev/sda1 with /dev/ub/a/part1 and now it works perfeclty  :Smile: 

----------

## blaster999

 *andrewbarr wrote:*   

> but the old SCSI-based driver is still there

 

What kernel option needs to be activated to use the old SCSI driver?

----------

